# Shop Safety



## HMF

*Safety Glasses*
EVERYONE MUST WEAR SAFETY GLASSES IN THE SHOP.
Even when you're not working on a machine, you must wear safety glasses. A chip from a machine someone else is working on could fly into your eye.
*Clothes and Hair*
Check your clothes and hair before you walk into the shop. In particular:
IF YOU HAVE LONG HAIR OR A LONG BEARD, TIE IT UP.
If your hair is caught in spinning machinery, it will be pulled out if you're lucky. If you're unlucky, you will be pulled into the machine.
NO LOOSE CLOTHING.
Ties, scarves, loose sleeves, etc. are prohibited
NO GLOVES
REMOVE JEWELRY
WEAR APPROPRIATE SHOES
No open toe or open heel footwear, i.e. sandals. Wear shoes that give a sure footing. If you are working with heavy objects, steel toe protection is the best option.

*Safe Conduct in the Shop*
Be aware of what's going on around you. For example, be careful not to bump into someone while they're cutting with the bandsaw (they could lose a finger!).
Concentrate on what you're doing. If you get tired, leave.
Don't hurry. If you catch yourself rushing, slow down.
Don't rush speeds and feeds. You'll end up damaging your part, the tools, and maybe the machine itself.
Listen to the machine. If something doesn't sound right, turn the machine off.
Don't let someone else talk you into doing something dangerous.
Don't attempt to measure a part that's moving.
*Machining*
IF YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO SOMETHING, ASK!
BEFORE YOU START THE MACHINE:
Study the machine. Know which parts move, which are stationary, and which are sharp.
Double check that your work-piece is securely held.
Remove chuck keys and wrenches.

DO NOT LEAVE MACHINES RUNNING UNATTENDED!
CLEAN UP MACHINES AFTER YOU USE THEM!
A dirty machine is unsafe and uncomfortable to work on.
Do not use compressed air to blow machines clean. This endangers people's eyes and can force dirt into machine bearings.


----------

